# The worst day has come ...



## Puplover (Mar 2, 2017)

About a year ago I bought a dog from Bonnie palmer. Even though some of you know we had our differences- He turned out to be the best dog I could think of, she does such an incredible job with them!!! I thank her for bringing me the most amazing gift, even though it was short. He was beautiful, polite, we were so attached, we had a special bond. He couldn’t go anywhere without me, I couldn’t go anywhere without him. He helped me with the good times and bad times.. he slept on my head and my neck every night, just like a little baby. Everyone were so in love with him
The love of my life.. just decided one day not to wake up.. he wasn’t even 2

RIP Lenny

My question is- I just have such a hard time dealing with it, should I get another dog or will it make it worst? Would love to hear you tips on people that have lost their loved ones..


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart is broken for you. I'm so very sorry that you lost your Lenny at such a young age. I don't think anyone can answer that question for you. You will know when the time is right to get another. I think, for me, it would be sooner than later. I have always had a dog and just don't seem to want to be without one. On the other hand, I have always lost my babies due to old age so I was as prepared as one can be when the "worst" day came. My best advice is to take some time to grieve and then decide what your next move will be. Again, so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Lenny.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you. I think Pat is right, take some time to grieve your loss then decide. No one can decide for you but you and there is no right or wrong answer. Prayers your way. I love the picture, what a cutie! So sad. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't advise you what to do because everyone deals with grief in different ways. I got Pipper very soon after the loss of my last dog and after I got him home I felt so guilty for not taking the time to grieve. I almost wanted to take him back because of the guilt I felt. Turns out that getting him was the best thing I every did though because Pipper is my heart dog and the love of my life. Once again, I'm soooooo sorry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.:smcry: Do they know what happened? That's so young. Rest in peace sweet little Lenny. 
I think that everyone has their own feelings about when it's time to get another dog after one passes. Some do it right away, some take time. There's no right or wrong. Take whatever time you need to grieve and heal again... you won't be lessening the love you have for Lenny if you get another dog. You will be showing how much joy he brought to your life and honoring that.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, this is just so very sad and I was heartbroken for you as I read your post. And, as everyone else has said, getting another Dog is really something that is up to you. I know that when we lost our precious Angel, we did find one quite soon thereafter. However, there are others that might not be ready and want to wait for a while. And I too would want to know what happened as well. Your Lenny was so young.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, what an awful thing to happen....my heart is sad for you. 

When you want to love another dog, you'll start looking for one. He/she will not be another Lenny. It will be a whole new personality to deal with. 

I seemed to have replaced every dog I've lost with a new one. ....sometimes I wish I hadn't.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m so very sorry! You will know when it’s time for a new little one to love.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

I am so sorry. I know what it's like to lose a dog much too soon and so suddenly. We had two family Rotties pass away suddenly from heart defects before the age of two. It was horrendous. Were you able to find out what caused it? My heart breaks for you. The hardest part about our Rotties was the not knowing until the autopsies came back what had caused them to pass. 

I also lost by Cavalier much too soon this past March. Afterwards, I honestly didn't want another dog. We have a lot of family pets so I didn't think I needed another dog that was just "mine." Then in September Dolly fell into my lap and now I don't know what I did without her. I know it sounds cliche but you'll know when the time is right. I think I needed that 6 months to get over Sprinkles death before I got Dolly. I was so devastated that it hurt to even imagine loving another dog like I loved her. But then there was Dolly... and now I can't imagine life without her. She's completely different than my Sprinkles in all the best ways. <3 Again, I'm so very sorry about Lenny.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I cannot even imagine one of mine not waking up. Bless your heart. Take your time with your grief. When the time is right, you will know. Then take your time puppy hunting. I do know a breeder with a boy and girl, probably 11 weeks by now.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can not answer your question but We did get our little girl less then a month after we lost our Penny after 12 years it was just to quiet.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a precious little boy, I'm so sorry for your loss. I have not lost a dog, I only have one and he is my first, so I can only imagine how you feel. There's lots of love to give, but I think you will know when /if the time feels right.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is so very sad. It sounds like he had a great life and when his time came, he did not suffer any. He was so young, but he brought you great joy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have lost more than I wish, but then I have had them since 1971! I don't regret any one that we either purchased or adopted, or came by way of our DD when she was working on her Ph.D. & had to go to Italy for research---he passed w/us! Three are burried in Greece beside each other, and another one in the garden where we lived. We lost some in England & in the US. All of them were "the best." We are never ready to give them up & only once did I give my permission for one to go----he was adopted & only w/us for 15 months but suffered quietly w/ an aggressive cancer. I cried forever when we parted. He was such a special & totally deaf dog, but so very smart.
Grieve until you can't grieve anymore, and then grieve some more. Some people can get another pup right away but I could not do that---I know myself & I need to "digest the pain" that comes w/loss---and then I can move on. The right pup will make your heart wiggle & you will want to bring he/she home w/you! I am so sorry for your deep loss.


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 28, 2017)

I lost my 90-year-old mother and then within about 2 weeks my 15 1/2 year old cocker spaniel died. I was extremely sad and morose, but felt I was too busy to get another dog for a few months. Without really intending to adopt, I visited a rescue agency. . . and adopted. I was without a dog in the house for slightly less than one month. Getting the new dog really helped. Yes I am still grieving, but we have joy in the house too. 

I am so sorry for your loss. It is very hard to lose a dog, and I can't imagine having a young dog die. Must be 50x more heartbreaking.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. The picture of your beloved Lenny is so beautiful ... he looks so sweet and adorable. He is an angel.

I cannot give you advice as to when you might want to welcome another fluff baby into your home ... but, you will know when the time is right for you.


----------



## Puplover (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you so much for all your responses! For all the tips and the kind words..
❤


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I’m so sorry for your loss .How heartbreaking. After my last dog died I said I’d never get another.The grief was too much .But within 4 months I did get another.I couldn’t stand the quiet without one around. You’ll know when it’s time or one might come to you unexpectedly.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L.............Lost too soon:crying:

E.............Eternally loved:heart:

N.............Naturally, so painful:smcry:

N.............Needed another Angel :innocent:up there at the Rainbow Bridge

Y..............Yes, we are sending you a comforting hug:grouphug:





:sorry:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Lenny.

After my Springer Spaniel died in the mid-1990's I said I'd never have another dog. It took 15 years before I decided to get another, but now I have 4. You'll know when it's right for you.

Sending hugs...


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry about sweet Lenny:crying 2:.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so, so very sorry.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My heart hurts for you with the loss of your precious baby. Two is much too young to just not wake up. RIP Lenny.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry..I hope they can find answers as to why he passed so suddenly..sometimes that helps knowing why.
I never think of getting another dog as a replacement for one lost..I think that our fluff babies in heaven worry about us being left behind and they worry that we're alone and want us to have another fluff to take care of us on earth..

You will know when it's the right time..it's never too soon to find a fluff to help heal a broken heart. Just depends on when your heart is ready .


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss!
Peace & blessings
Sandra


----------

